# Chinese Mantis (Tenodera aridifolia sinensis) Egg Sac



## RW (Oct 22, 2005)

My kids picked up a healthy Female Chinese Mantis 10 days ago (Illinois, USA), and have been feeding it live grasshoppers with great success but no plans to breed it and planned on setting free shortly. But last night it created a Ootheca on a branch in the enclosure.

The questions are the following:

1) Do they create these Ootheca without fertilized eggs or mating?

2) How long do they generally take to create the Ootheca once mated, and can it go over a week from mating before delivering a viable one??

3) Knowing this creature is at the end of its life cycle, is it best to keep inside and warm until it expires, or set it free in 50-60 degree daytime (40- degree nightime) temperatures for its final days? (We'd hate to have it freeze to death the 1st night back outside after having lived in room temps for the last 10 days...)

4) If we set it free, what are the realistic chances of finding a mate, and procreating, in this relatively short time to freezing temps.?

5) If we can't find a way to supply proper food for the Nymphs, assuming viable egg sac &amp; coming within a couple of months, is it possible to place the Ootheca outside in the field with a chance of survival during the winter?

Thank you...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Oct 22, 2005)

hi, i havent even got a mantis yet, i've just been reading a lot about them - so i cant give great advice. i reckon the best answers to your questions will be found by using the Search option at the top menu there, if you search for the keywords of your questions you're likely to find the info you need


----------



## RW (Oct 22, 2005)

As this is my first run on this forum, my apologies for redundant questions.

I'll try to search around for answers, but the basic question is whether or not this could be a viable Ooth...

Thank you, and Best Regards, Rich


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey Rich,

Im new at this too, but I found a female and she has laid 2 ooths so far. Its cold here, but not quite as cold as Illinois. I would keep her, extend her life a little as she would probably die sooner outside (I would think) and give the ooths away or just put them out into your yard, or even keep them in your fridge until next spring and then let them outside at hatch time.


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2005)

Most likely if you found her outside the eggs will be fertilized. She will lay a few more at least and they should also be fertile. The number of fertile eggs decreases with each ooth layed unless she is mated again. She will live longer inside then she will outdoors of course. Sometimes quite a bit longer.


----------

